# Scarecrow Costume'09



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

I started off with a black poncho and a bunch of left over burlap from this years build. Added and bunch of silk grasses and this cool looking red plume, tied them all in with bail twine then fraid the twine so it looks like straw. I made the pants from burlap as well, very patchwork, bailtwine stitches. The night I took this pic I added black feathers and orange cheese cloth. I made the forearms of out felt hotglued and wrapped around a heavy gauge wire frame. I then used the hotglue to make veins. The arterys are the plastic vine that I had plucked off all the leaves for another project. several light dustings with white spray paint and they are done. My hand act as a second set of elbows. The neighbour gave me the mask. I want to cover the inside of the eyes and mouth and add a long tounge and add some cuffs so you don't see my hands. Hopefully finish that project off tomorrow, stay tuned


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it, looks really good. Have a great Halloween:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you are one great looking prop


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job


----------

